# Geico



## Ajayrocks (Aug 2, 2019)

After reading a few threads about insurance I called an agent at Geico- No rideshare in NJ- most know this- so I signed up for the Uber insurance that is with All State ( at least in NJ) It covers you when you are going to pick someone up all the way through drop off- before and after it’s on your insurance- if you signup with that you are covered- so I told Geico about it and how it works. He checked with bosses and said that that is not a problem- I wanted to be sure I would t be dropped- on the app if you goto the documents area clicking on account area- it will tell you your coverage and your info- Hope this helps all of you


----------



## StrongIsland (May 31, 2019)

So are you with Geico or Allstate?


----------



## Ajayrocks (Aug 2, 2019)

I have Geico for all my vehicles -but when doing the rideshare the Uber Insurance (through All State) kicks in during the trip - So I have both


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Ajayrocks said:


> After reading a few threads about insurance I called an agent at Geico- No rideshare in NJ- most know this- so I signed up for the Uber insurance that is with All State ( at least in NJ) It covers you when you are going to pick someone up all the way through drop off- before and after it's on your insurance- if you signup with that you are covered- so I told Geico about it and how it works. He checked with bosses and said that that is not a problem- I wanted to be sure I would t be dropped- on the app if you goto the documents area clicking on account area- it will tell you your coverage and your info- Hope this helps all of you


Welcome to the forums.
You trust Uber?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ajayrocks said:


> I have Geico for all my vehicles -but when doing the rideshare the Uber Insurance (through All State) kicks in during the trip - So I have both


The biggest risk to a driver is when you are online looking for pings but don't have one (phase 1). At that point you aren't covered by either unless you have a rideshare policy.


----------



## Ajayrocks (Aug 2, 2019)

I told him once accepted for a trip is when the other insurance kicks in- didn’t seem to be a problem


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

In New York and I believe it's in new Jersey also you are covered in phase 1 by Uber but at lower rate of coverage and no comp.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

StrongIsland said:


> So are you with Geico or Allstate?


Never . . . trust a Lizard !


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> In New York and *NATIONWIDE* you are covered in phase 1 by Uber for a *low rate of liability* coverage and* no comp*. *(collision)*


And therein lies the problem. Your personal insurance won't cover phase 1 comp and either will Uber. Because of this you are at extremely high risk in phase 1 if you have a nice car or a car with a loan. Without rideshare insurance the only way to do it is with a car with a low value that you can just walk away from. Also because of the much lower liability the chances of being sued personally go up. Phase 1 is a disaster for people without rideshare coverage.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

actually if you have a car loan or a lease and you do rideshare and you don't have rideshare insurance a commercial insurance you are in violation of the loan and or lease and they can repossess your car , because you're supposed to have full coverage at all time on your vehicle if you have a loan lease


----------



## Ajayrocks (Aug 2, 2019)

I'm just letting you all know what was told to me after I spoke to the rep. ( I know people have problems with Geico - I've seen the posts - but I never have - My wife teaching son how to drive our Mini - popped the clutch - jump a curb into a ditch -Called Geico - they said they'd cover it! they paid 13,000 (extensive damage to the undercarriage - I was surprised and said you cover idiots? They said yes! lol!)
Also as far as the loan goes when I got my vehicle I told them I drive all over the trip -state area - I teach OSHA classes - took up Uber to cover failed restaurant and slow days of summer


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Ajayrocks said:


> I'm just letting you all know what was told to me after I spoke to the rep. ( I know people have problems with Geico - I've seen the posts - but I never have - My wife teaching son how to drive our Mini - popped the clutch - jump a curb into a ditch -Called Geico - they said they'd cover it! they paid 13,000 (extensive damage to the undercarriage - I was surprised and said you cover idiots? They said yes! lol!)
> Also as far as the loan goes when I got my vehicle I told them I drive all over the trip -state area - I teach OSHA classes - took up Uber to cover failed restaurant and slow days of summer
> [/QUOTE
> Only letting people know what I was told by several banks and lease company's. Auto must have full coverage at all time.


----------



## StrongIsland (May 31, 2019)

I have a loan with full coverage no special rideshare policy, How much extra would that cost with the Lizard (Geico)?


----------



## Ajayrocks (Aug 2, 2019)

Depends on what state you are in- in NJ and a few others they ( Geico) do not have it yet- they said their working on it


----------



## StrongIsland (May 31, 2019)

I’m in Long Island, NY.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Seamus said:


> The biggest risk to a driver is when you are online looking for pings but don't have one (phase 1). At that point you aren't covered by either unless you have a rideshare policy.


Simply not true.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

lyft_rat said:


> Simply not true.


Been doing this years and ill informed statements like yours are the reason many long time drivers stop trying to help people. You might think you know but you obviously don't.
Fact #1 Uber doesn't cover comprehensive/collision insurance in phase 1. Read your Uber rider.
Fact #2 your personal insurance will check with Uber to see if you were online and will not cover you in phase 1. Why don't you actually read your policy.
Fact #3 without rideshare insurance you have no insurance for comp in phase 1

This isn't rocket science and is well established. You are living in la la land if you don't accept reality.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

StrongIsland said:


> I'm in Long Island, NY.


GEICO doesn't have rideshare or commercial insurance in New York .only company that does is Allstate. As of now.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Been doing this years and ill informed statements like yours are the reason many long time drivers stop trying to help people. You might think you know but you obviously don't.
> Fact #1 Uber doesn't cover comprehensive/collision insurance in phase 1. Read your Uber rider.
> Fact #2 your personal insurance will check with Uber to see if you were online and will not cover you in phase 1. Why don't you actually read your policy.
> Fact #3 without rideshare insurance you have no insurance for comp in phase 1
> ...


You are exactly correct. 1) I don't carry collision on my rideshare beater because it is disposable. (I also don't drive around looking for rides.) If you are driving an expensive car that needs that coverage you are screwing yourself. 2) Indeed everyone better contact their insurance company so they know you are doing this. So yes, I am good and rideshare insurance is both not needed and a waste of money.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

lyft_rat said:


> You are exactly correct. 1) I don't carry collision on my rideshare beater because it is disposable. (I also don't drive around looking for rides.) If you are driving an expensive car that needs that coverage you are screwing yourself. 2) Indeed everyone better contact their insurance company so they know you are doing this. So yes, I am good and rideshare insurance is both not needed and a waste of money.


Nice. The best way to do rideshare is with a decent looking beater that you can walk away from if need be. Last year I got rear ended on the way to a pickup. 2007 Van with 189,000 miles on it and no collision coverage. Since I had no comp coverage their was no need to contact Uber or my insurance company. The company that owned the beer truck that rear ended me paid me cash. It all worked out great, a happy ending. Had it been a new car with a loan and comprehensive insurance would have been a totally different story.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

so you don't have coverage in period 1 which is likely a violation of your loan agreement.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

When I realized what Uber was taking from each fare and the practical limits on how much I could make. I decided to build my own airport transportation business. So I bought commercial insurance. Now o can sleep at night, instead of worrying about having an accident


----------



## Chris Jarrell (Feb 1, 2016)

Ajayrocks said:


> After reading a few threads about insurance I called an agent at Geico- No rideshare in NJ- most know this- so I signed up for the Uber insurance that is with All State ( at least in NJ) It covers you when you are going to pick someone up all the way through drop off- before and after it's on your insurance- if you signup with that you are covered- so I told Geico about it and how it works. He checked with bosses and said that that is not a problem- I wanted to be sure I would t be dropped- on the app if you goto the documents area clicking on account area- it will tell you your coverage and your info- Hope this helps all of you


I still want to know why Uber let insurance companies access to the app or how can they find out you are driving for a rideshare co.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Don't know about any other states but in New York it is part of the rideshare law if a person is in an accident their insurance company has the right to ask Uber and Lyft if you do rideshare and were on line.uber Lyft have to tell them.

And Geico does state in their policy that you can't do ride share.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Chris Jarrell said:


> I still want to know why Uber let insurance companies access to the app or how can they find out you are driving for a rideshare co.


A couple years ago Uber signed an agreement with several insurance companies where they agreed to share information with insurance companies. Probly because Uber wouldn't be able to get insurance otherwise.

Like @islanddriver said, in many states it is now mandated by TNC regulators. This is also the case in California.

AAA also does not cover TNC or any type of package or food delivery.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

IR12 said:


> Welcome to the forums.
> You trust Uber?


Trusting Uber is akin to trusting Trump.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

I think you meant to say liberals


----------

